# Really easy (and tasty) sugar cookies.



## Jason

1 cup white sugar
1 cup peanut butter
1 egg

Mix up, roll into 1" balls, roll the balls around in some more sugar, bake for 10 minutes at 375°, and enjoy.

DW got this from one of her parenting magazines and man oh man are they good.


----------



## *Andi

Thanks ...

I'm not cookie person myself ... but my son and hubby loves them!


----------



## Jason

They're like a sugar peanut butter cookie. We made another batch tonight.


----------



## JayJay

Finally!!! Something to do with those 21 jars of pb!:gaah:


----------



## Idaholady

Wow, what a great recipe, I'm copying it and adding it to my preparedness binder of recipes. Thank you!


----------



## goshengirl

Thanks, Jason!
I've got a couple extra jars of peanut butter left over from Christmas (intended for peanut butter fudge that I never got around to making) - now I know what to do with them!

Such a kid-friendly recipe, too.


----------



## Idaholady

Forgot to ask: Do you have anymore easy, yummy recipes?


----------



## Jason

I'm glad that this is such a hit, and in fact I do. The cookies are from one of DW's magazines, as I said, and the following fudge recipe was from my 7th grade home ec class. Will post later. Dad got a tractor stuck and I have to go pull him out.


----------



## Jason

Ok, I'm back. Will explain what happened in the January weather thread. Back to the fudge recipe:

1 can (I think it's 14 oz...the regular size can) Eagle brand sweetened condensed milk
1 package (12 oz or whatever they are) semi sweet chocolate chips
1 great big dollop of marshmallow cream
nuts if desired

Melt it all up in a double boiler, put in a square cake pan or similar to set up in the fridge, and you have a batch of really easy (and darn good) chocolate fudge.


----------



## Idaholady

*Old Peanut Butter Still Good*

I just opened a jar of peanut butter to make Jason's sugar cookie recipe. The jar was one of three that I've had stored for a while. The date on the jar said to use by 2002! Guess what? The peanut butter is still GOOD.

I made Jason's easy sugar cookies and my DH really liked them! I made them for my daughter who can't eat wheat products and it was a hit with their family too.

I'll be making them again and plan on putting a few little choco chips on the top, since my hubby loves his chocolate.

Thanks again Jason, for that recipe. And I'll be enjoying my peanut butter too!


----------



## JayJay

Idaholady said:


> I just opened a jar of peanut butter to make Jason's sugar cookie recipe. The jar was one of three that I've had stored for a while. The date on the jar said to use by 2002! Guess what? The peanut butter is still GOOD.
> 
> I made Jason's easy sugar cookies and my DH really liked them! I made them for my daughter who can't eat wheat products and it was a hit with their family too.
> 
> I'll be making them again and plan on putting a few little choco chips on the top, since my hubby loves his chocolate.
> 
> Thanks again Jason, for that recipe. And I'll be enjoying my peanut butter too!


WHOOO--HOOOO!!!:congrat:

I have 22 jars of the little buggers...so glad you posted this!!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jason

I'm really glad these are such a hit...I'll do my best to dig up some more but that's all I have off the top of my head.


----------



## humanoddity

I made the cookies last night and they were a hit! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jason

Good to hear. They're addictive little buggers. Will pass along thanks to DW since she gave me the recipe.


----------



## Jason

I made a batch of the fudge I mentioned a few posts back in this thread. Here's some pics. Note the hillbilly double boiler.


----------



## Jason

The first pic is the "double boiler" that I used to keep from scorching the ingredients. I know, I know the stove is grubby but I did a lot of cooking this weekend and will clean it after dinner tonight.

The second pic is the sweetened condensed milk (used off brand this time and it tastes just fine) at a low boil with the marshmallow cream added and starting to melt.

The third pic is the fudge in a pan with a light coat of cooking spray. A couple hours in the fridge and it'll be ready to go!


----------



## Idaholady

Wow, that fudge looks really yummy. Could you box some up for me? I'll PM my address! LOL :2thumb:


----------



## Jason

oops:

I'd love to but it's gone already.


----------



## weedygarden

*older peanut butter*

I think that the shelf life for peanut butter is longer until the jar has been opened. Once it is open and exposed to air, it will go rancid in a few months, depending upon its age.


----------



## Centraltn

GEEZ people!!! Now I'm starving!!!!! *runs to the kitchen*


----------



## Meerkat

Jason said:


> 1 cup white sugar
> 1 cup peanut butter
> 1 egg
> 
> Mix up, roll into 1" balls, roll the balls around in some more sugar, bake for 10 minutes at 375°, and enjoy.
> 
> DW got this from one of her parenting magazines and man oh man are they good.


 Hubby took off with this recipe and has'nt stopped, has them in the fridge at all times.He loves them and wo simple they are to make.:wave:


----------



## Jason

Good to hear, Meerkat. I'm happy so many people have gotten so much use out of this.


----------



## Meerkat

Jason said:


> Good to hear, Meerkat. I'm happy so many people have gotten so much use out of this.


 Hubby loves em,I like em too but not as fond of p-nut butter as he is,but still eat my share.:wave:


----------

